

The European Debt Crisis Visualized [video] - TheLegace
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/the-european-debt-crisis-visualized-iPA3~AbsSGG89LOGkkd~RA.html

======
twic
I can't vouch for its technical accuracy, but that's terrifically made.

The rather fine, occasionally Boards of Canada-esque, music, is by this guy:

[http://dougkaufman.net/](http://dougkaufman.net/)

During the section on the possible worldwide spread of sovereign
creditworthiness collapse, the combination of chilled ambient tunes, stylised
graphics, and massive destruction puts me in mind of something from Mode 7:

[http://www.mode7games.com/](http://www.mode7games.com/)

